
Ask HN: Do you use a pricing strategy based on a geolocation? - s-stude
Hello, hackernews-ers.<p>I&#x27;m interested in a feedback for a geolocation based pricing strategy for an online e-commerce application. Does anybody use that already? What do you think about the strategy?<p>E.g. I can market some items on the highest price for customers from large cities but give a discount for customers from small to mid-size cities. (I can generate more cases here...)<p>What do you think about this?
======
bobfirestone
If I find out a company I do business with is charging me more because of
where I live I'm never giving them another penny.

------
smt88
You should consult a lawyer about your strategies if you plan to operate in
the US. There are lots of laws in the US about price discrimination.

